# FS: 2 x 10 gallon tanks with filters



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2 x 10 gallon tanks. 1 comes with an Aquaclear 610 HOB filter, the other comes with an Elite Hush 35 HOB - $10/ea
Piece of malaysian driftwood - $15


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a very cool tank! And acrylic, too!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

omg... so tempting. So many tanks out there now. Have to resist!!!!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

New items added


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump?


----------



## bus driver (Apr 24, 2010)

PM'd you, I also sent you a message through your CL ad.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

TruVu tank pending pick up


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

26 gallon TruVu sold. 3 others still available.... one with inhabitants


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Monday morning bump, items added


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

hump day... bump day!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump..... pick em both up with filters for $15


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Nobody? Bump I guess


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you still have the 10 gallon available?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes I do


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

10 gal still available? got pics?


----------

